

How to localize your API - bpedro
http://apiux.com/2013/04/25/how-to-localize-your-api/

======
junto
The use of X-<Name> prefixed header names is now depreciated RFC 6648. You can
read more about that here: <http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6648>
<http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-appsawg-xdash-05>

Discussion into this is on SO:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3561381/custom-http-
heade...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3561381/custom-http-headers-
naming-conventions)

------
jakub_g
Side note regarding the page as a whole: the link on the main page in the
footer is broken ("older posts"). It points to [1] and displays a CSS file
instead of the page because of the query string.

[1] [http://apiux.com/page/2/?custom-
css=1&csblog=1&cscac...](http://apiux.com/page/2/?custom-
css=1&csblog=1&cscache=6&csrev=24)

~~~
bpedro
Thanks for the feedback.

I can't replicate that problem but I'm going to investigate how you got those
GET parameters on the link.

